# cold weather



## Guest (Feb 27, 2015)

well i am done with this cold weather ,, we have had ice and snow ,, and infact,, i have used 4wd on my jeep more in the last 2 weeks then i have ever used in the last 5 yrs ,, i am ready for summer ,, i have also shovled snow more then i would like ,, this is more like Alb, NM in the winter then TN , oh well take or leave it ,, sure hope summer gets here fast ,, the hell with spring LOL


----------



## C Nash (Feb 27, 2015)

Life is short enjoy it all winter, spring ,fall and summer.  Use that new MH it has heat or just head south for winter.  Down around the keys is nice.  Wheels are made to roll.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 27, 2015)

well today was a great day, full sunshine, high mid 60's. got the truck washed, Hooked up the 5er and heading out very soon. Spring has sprung for me. I can go boondock since I got the sat up and working


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2015)

Hollis, boondocking means getting out and enjoying "nature" not TV.  LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 28, 2015)

well dang it NASH, you just blew my whole idea of camping. I saw on back of one RV, ruffing it smoothly, so I thought that what we are suppose to do  (hahahahha),  we do enjoy nature  in the daylight. But at night I like to rest up for the next day adventure.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2015)

Hollis think it was SCcamper that said we are really "RVers" not "campers" LOL


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 28, 2015)

In the 80's in Tampa area starting next week.


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 28, 2015)

well being called a RVers or campers, does not bother me . Just as long as I can get out and enjoy this once great country.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 1, 2015)

you know if I had millions of dollars and new MH. I would not be in cold, I be in some warm or hot spot and enjoying life. But since I don't, I just have to wait  till the weather degrees are above my age, then I will get out.BTW will be this month ya  hooooooo


----------



## C Nash (Mar 1, 2015)

Well come on Hollis.  No million or new MH here and weather dont matter.  WE are out.


----------

